# Dove hunting



## CGC4200 (Aug 14, 2010)

It usually comes in first of September in my state. We laughed at Michigan
when they outlawed it back then, more birds for Dixie. 
I have never been busted for violations in a dove field, but had amigos
that got some, The game wardens told them planting cracked corn was
not an accepted agricultural practice, even through they mow sunflowers
on public plots. I was in another field the same day, had hidden extra birds
in a fence row & slid out like out like a rat after they left.
Doves are tasty on a grill with bacon strips wrapped around them, also
sauteed in a skillet.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 17, 2010)

love dove hunting. not much meat but it tastes good! also a good excuse to unload a lot of ammo ,they are fast little buggers.

we sometimes leave a couple of rows of corn standing till a day a two before opening ,then mow it down.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah yes, I usually empty a case the first day. Cases are now $65 here at wally world. We have tried the wrapped bacon also, good stuff. Alot of work for such little meat. Fun anyway....


----------



## alanarbor (Aug 19, 2010)

I have bird feeders in my front yard, and a trained house cat. Nothing like getting the doves delivered to your doorstep!


----------



## KD57 (Aug 19, 2010)

The white wing are tearing up my bird feeder, when season opens might just have to sit on the back porch w/ a pellet gun. Not near as fun as blasting away in a sunflower field, but it gets the job done. 
But I can bust a few, and have them on the grill within 10 minutes. I like the bacon thing, but also put a jalepeno in there too. More meat on a white wing than a mourning dove too.


----------



## CGC4200 (Aug 19, 2010)

*corn picking early this year*

Combines are already harvesting corn, usually don't get around to
mid-September & our season starts labor day, going to foul up plans 
of dove hunters with sunflower plots, spreading out the birds, they are 
already perching on overhead electric lines.
I know what the white wing is, but never seen one in Dixie north.
We used to shoot big turtle doves from further north about December, season
came in again and they were moving south.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 20, 2010)

mm bacon wrapped dove nuggets! the heat down here is keeping them out of the fiels and closer to water sources but still getting some good numbers flying around. seeing a good number of collered eurasions too(no limit on those suckers! hope to get some time off here shortly to get some shooting in. got a CD 20gauge 28" barrel ,set with a modified choke .

i found the 20g more forgiving after a box of ammo than the 12g,lol.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 20, 2010)

mmmm mmmm bacon wrapped dove nuggets! the heat down here is keeping them out of the fiels and closer to water sources but still getting some good numbers flying around. seeing a good number of collered eurasions too(no limit on those suckers! hope to get some time off here shortly to get some shooting in. got a CD 20gauge 28" barrel ,set with a modified choke .

i found the 20g more forgiving after a box of ammo than the 12g,lol.


----------



## CGC4200 (Aug 20, 2010)

*one box of shells for a dove field?*

That sounds like a brag; always have extra shells available.


----------

